# Neat little conceal carry pouch for jogging



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been looking at something I can conceal while i'm out jogging or running trails and couldn't find anything that fit my needs, then I found this little pouch by Hill People Gear. Just thought i'd share with any of you runners/hikers. Some reviews I found says that it will fit a full size 1911 frame pistol.



















http://youtu.be/c0CEFdTkovs

Looks pretty slick and won't draw too much attention.


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

I wouldn't count on it not drawing attention, but I doubt it will be identified for what it is. A cord for earbuds / ipod comming out of it would help make it seem innocuous. I would just carry less gun, something more in the ruger lcp size range.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Robley Smith said:


> I wouldn't count on it not drawing attention, but I doubt it will be identified for what it is. A cord for earbuds / ipod comming out of it would help make it seem innocuous. I would just carry less gun, something more in the ruger lcp size range.


I just was shooting an lcp and an sr40 last week, nice little guns...


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Robley Smith said:


> I wouldn't count on it not drawing attention, but I doubt it will be identified for what it is. A cord for earbuds / ipod comming out of it would help make it seem innocuous. I would just carry less gun, something more in the ruger lcp size range.


Do you like the Sig P238?


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Bags-Backpacks/COVRT/Select-Carry-Pistol-Pouch.html I just got this one and I'm disappointed in the size. It holds my .38 but not my new Kimber ultracarry 2....I think yours is much better size-wise.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/holsters-bel...ferralID=c05d69e4-b936-11e1-8e16-001b2166becc


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

You rock Joby.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I know I rock  but....


I think in this case, you meant JoDy, rocks


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

since we're tossing around handguns...
...i still favor a P225 single stack for carry over the short barrel handguns...had it a long time and love it
... maybe i'm just partial to Sig ....


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Oops Jody! Sorry.
Problem is, I'm turning into a holster collector! You can't try them on. You have to buy them first and I end up keeping them all....If I owned a gun shop I'd have a special area for ladies. Lots of holsters and plastic guns to try on. It's a shopping experience and women like mirrors and the ability to see how well a firearm in concealed. (or not)


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

...i still favor a P225 single stack for carry over the short barrel handguns...had it a long time and love it
... maybe i'm just partial to Sig .... Rick the sig manufacturer is in my neighborhood. My husband bought one but I can't remember the name. I wish firearm manufacturers would name their guns. I get confused. Just ask Jody.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

http://www.pistolwear.com


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Meng Xiong said:


> I've been looking at something I can conceal while i'm out jogging or running trails and couldn't find anything that fit my needs, then I found this little pouch by Hill People Gear.


I've got one that looks similar to that one except it fits on the body vertically. For women that horizontal fit isn't ideal. I can c. carry in other locations on the body but when I am alone and out working with the dogs I'd rather have it contained in a frontal pack. I wear a lot of zip up hoodies when I train so it's easy to conceal the pack.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I used to carry a full sized .45 in a Nikon marked camera belt pouch that worked well and drew no attention.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> http://www.pistolwear.com


This I might have to give a try!


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

You guys are lucky we cant even carry a unloaded handgun concealed


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess we have different definitions about neat and little?
It certainly isn't inconspicuous. Looks like something Mr Mom would use to carry the baby OR a Suicide vest OR some kind of SWAT team Molle vest OR maybe a Terminatrix sports bra 
I spent less on my Makarov then they want for a "holster" and it fits in my pocket.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I like to run in running shorts and a T shirt or tank and usually only carrying an ID and keys, which I usually hold my keys in my hand because I can't stand having stuff in my pockets when i'm running. For a pouch, its relatively small, and its looks like its big enough to hold my keys, ID, cash, nutrition bar, and other stuff. 

The pistolwear products looks like it will fit my needs though and cheaper too.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

kenneth roth said:


> You guys are lucky we cant even carry a unloaded handgun concealed


When I was using the Nikon pouch, we couldn't either, legally! I think the statute of limitations is out on that by now.

I've always had the idea that in certain situations, I'd rather be caught with a concealed weapon than be 'caught' without one when it was needed.


----------



## Mike Ritland (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.remoraholsterstore.com/

These don't seem like they would work, but they damn sure do. They stay put, and are as low profile as you can find.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

When you're wearing a hoodie you can pretty much carry in anything, which is great but despite what my family thinks I am not "always" training my dogs. 
We just received the pistolwear product last week.


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> Do you like the Sig P238?


Honestly I am not familiar with it. I know Sig makes a great product, but for light weight, and overall small size a metal frame is generally at a disadvantage to polymer. It's a preference thing, no real right or wrong answer. I used to despise the small caliber / small frame handgun, but have come to think that its better to have an insufficient weapon with you, than that great one you left home because you can't live with it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The guy at the gun range speaks highly of the Sig 232 (380 = 9mmS in Europe) for CCW. I looked at it a few weeks ago and really liked the feel of it. Supposed to be super reliable!
I love my STI Spartan 1911 but it's a bit big for CC.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Robley Smith said:


> Honestly I am not familiar with it. I know Sig makes a great product, but for light weight, and overall small size a metal frame is generally at a disadvantage to polymer. It's a preference thing, no real right or wrong answer. I used to despise the small caliber / small frame handgun, but have come to think that its better to have an insufficient weapon with you, than that great one you left home because you can't live with it.


Yeah I agree, if one is of the mindset that it is their duty to carry whenever they legally can. The "mouse guns" can come in very handy. 

I was watching the review by "nutnfancy" of that sig on youtube... he speaks highly of it. I have not shot it though. I have shot the LCP and two things I did not like were, the sites (too small) and the fact that you have to pull the trigger so far before it finally goes off.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've got a little Walther .380 that I carried as a bug for years. Since I don't run around half nekkid, it's an easy pistol to conceal. I don't like being too far from one, I guess that's an occupational hazard. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> You guys are lucky we cant even carry a unloaded handgun concealed


Kenneth...
where is that? I thought I lived in the only state (IL) where there is no CCW law..


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Califronia only the gang pepople and LEO have most of the arms cant carry any unconcealed ,concealed if you got the permint befor to carry then they must be unloaded with magzine unconcealed ... We have to iget a fbi back round check 24hour waiting period and a federal gun lic..i want to get a xbolt 30_6 riffle for huntin and a 12g shotgun lile a whenchester...goverment picky on how u kill a hog and other wildlife

Then they tax the heck outa u :roll:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ken

I live in a State (Colorado) where you can shoot people for just being in your house. So please explain the value of a unloaded concealed weapon?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Concealing unloaded law - might as well be carrying a rubber ducky.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I highly doubt that people with a CCW permit, have to carry unloaded weapons, in California. Highly doubt it...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

It doesn't seem logical BUT we're talking about California


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually an uloaded Conceal Law makes perfect sense. Your second amendment right is not so you can carry a gun in case joe blow tries to rape or rob you while out for your morning jog. The second amendment....and this is per The NRA, the constituition and the entire GOP....is to allow the people to assemble with arms and protect themselves from the goverment. 


This amendment is to assure that the goverment does not have all the guns, and you have access to them. In the event of a revolution...Laws are not going to mean to much. So concealed, loaded, unconcealed, Unloaded is irrelevant. You will have your guns, and you will be able to shoot all the congressmen you hate, and the military soldiers you adore. 

My interpetation is that your ability to carry your gat in Burger king has absolutley nothing to do with the spirit of the second amendment...and actually threatens my right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I highly doubt that people with a CCW permit, have to carry unloaded weapons, in California. Highly doubt it...


 thiere was a protest about concealed and unconcealed loaded unloaded guns jerry brown put the new law into afect cant carry a loaded unconceal gun in state of cali.....other people from cali knows about gun rights aactivestare fighting for gun rights.

Thomas we can shoot people here ather they walkin to house


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

that sounds mighty political there James...

I know plenty of democrats and other liberal minded people that carry guns.

people that are carrying their guns with them when they go out, are not in the mindset of protecting themselves against the government, or soldiers, when they go out, they are interested in protecting themselves and their families from threats or harm...all of which are pretty real possibilities in many places, well pretty much anywhere I guess these days..

In Wisconsin, since the the newer laws have passed, there are tons of signs on businesses, that say no firearms allowed...store owners still have the right to refuse entry of weapons into their stores...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The laws concerning "No guns allowed" vary from state to state. Here in Missouri it's not against the law to go in with one if posted but it's a misdimeanor if you refuse to leave when asked.
My son is on a work related trip in Tenn right now. There it's a felony if you go in and are found out but my son has yet to see it posted there.
David correct me if misstated.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> thiere was a protest about concealed and unconcealed loaded unloaded guns jerry brown put the new law into afect cant carry a loaded unconceal gun in state of cali.....other people from cali knows about gun rights aactivestare fighting for gun rights.
> 
> Thomas we can shoot people here ather they walkin to house


yeah I understand that is OPEN carry though not CCW.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In Missouri we've always had the right to have a firearm in our car. We also have open carry along with CCW. 
JMHO opinion but open carry is more about my dick is bigger then your dick. Insecurity and ego are a sad combination. No need for it in the vast majority of cases. 
Also, again JMHO, open carry is an invitation for someone to cap you in the back of the head for you side arm. They're out there!


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

My interpetation is that your ability to carry your gat in Burger king has absolutley nothing to do with the spirit of the second amendment...and actually threatens my right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.[/QUOTE]

Actually James self defense is part of the spirit of the Second Amendment . Language about self defense is built into many State Constitutions as well. Look into some of the quotes from Jefferson and Washington as well as others. I do not carry James, I do not feel the need. But I am not threatened by any one bringing their gun into Burger King if they are legally allowed to carry. It is completely harmless in their pocket. I think you may just be trying to get a rise out oof some people here lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fire arms are a choice. CCW is a choice. Not everyone chooses the same way. I 100% support that choice no matter which one you take.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Actually James self defense is part of the* spirit* of the Second Amendment ....l[/QUOTE]


....and the "spirit" explanation leaves it open to too many interpretations (in my opinion).


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

my brother (not a LEO) lives in Huntington Bch, CA and has had a CCW permit for 6-8 yrs now ... woulda wrote me if he could only carry it empty .. and still pesters me about what are the best loads for it, but most of my suggestions turn out to be illegal for private use :-(


----------

